# Can we talk about Chrissy Lampkin's Hair - Love & Hip Hop



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.tmz.com/2011/11/17/love-and-hip-hop-chrissy-kimbella-fight-glass-banned/#.TsXAjT0k67s

I for one have wondered about Chrissy Lampkin's hair regimen; however, after seeing the brawl and her track be snatched out, I was deflated.  

I checked out the hair she uses, Indique.
https://www.indiquehair.com/indique-celebs/celebrity-faves.html 

http://shop.indiquehair.com/indique/CommerceActionPath.do?method=showProductDetails&productID=74

I thought she just glued in tracks for fullness, or her stylist did a crappy job sewing in her tracks for that event.  But apparently it's snap on hair.

I knew Olivia and Emily used weave but Chrissy's is more realistic.

Thoughts?  Anyone use this fishnet studio snap on hair?


----------



## lovegymnasts (Nov 17, 2011)

What on earth?
I can not wait till "reality shows" die a painful death.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't watched the show much, but I do know most of it is her hair and she's texlaxed. Some people wear clip ons for certain styles all the time.

eta: The last I saw she had MBL texlaxed real hair.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 17, 2011)

I seen some recent pics of her hair on twitter and knew she wore "pieces" but had no idea her hair was this short, I think she recently cut it off. (pics are unclear, but I thought she had longer natural/texlaxed hair when she wore it up in a pontytail or it was down and curly)


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 18, 2011)

I love her hair!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Nov 18, 2011)

I was disappointed as well to see those tracks on the floor.  I still believe the curly hair pic is her hair and that she may have recently cut it or has a nice lace wig on.  I hope.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Nov 18, 2011)

Her hair even after the "snatch" was about a long SL or APL.  I think in those twitter pics she either cut it or is wearing a short weave or LF wig.  In the first episode you can clearly see her dyed brown hair vs the clip in pieces.  And in the shot where she was watching Jim's mom's video the bun is clearly real.  I literally only watch this show for the hair and fashion.  I LOVE IT!  BBW is unrealistic glamour whereas these girls are more down-to-earth fabulous imho.  However, just like last season, after I get a few hair inspirations...I will stop watching! lol.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Nov 18, 2011)

Forgot to add, either way, I love Chrissy's hair.  You can tell she does it alot herself and if its good enough to fool the LHCF weave-nistas in various different styles and textures, then the weave is a-okay by me!


----------



## MWilson569 (Nov 18, 2011)

Chrissy has some of the best weaves ... very realistic....


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 18, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> Her hair even after the "snatch" was about a long SL or APL.  I think in those twitter pics she either cut it or is wearing a short weave or LF wig.  In the first episode you can clearly see her dyed brown hair vs the clip in pieces.  And in the shot where she was watching Jim's mom's video the bun is clearly real.  I literally only watch this show for the hair and fashion.  I LOVE IT!  BBW is unrealistic glamour whereas these girls are more down-to-earth fabulous imho.  However, just like last season, after I get a few hair inspirations...I will stop watching! lol.



ITA Chrissy and Olivia have the best hairstyles/hair on the show


----------



## Eisani (Nov 18, 2011)

Love her hair, weave or otherwise. Love her high buns too.


----------



## lux10023 (Nov 18, 2011)

wow indique has the celeb hair game on lock..and they raised their prices...

chrissys hair looks healthy and thick nonetheless and weave or not..its a go!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow -- I don't watch that show (or any reality show really).

Baffles me when I see grown women act like animals on TV. More erplexed when they are black.

BBW...This... Flavor Flaves show..

Man.. Bad look.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 18, 2011)

I figured she wore pieces, but her hairline and general hair health looks great


----------



## snillohsss (Nov 18, 2011)

I think she wears clip-in's.  That's why the tracks came out easily.  She still has thick healthy looking hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 18, 2011)

Agreed.  She has super healthy hair, weave or no weave.


----------



## kiwiny (Dec 12, 2011)

Even my husband says she has great hair. He saw her in person at a club 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Dec 12, 2011)

She says in the testimonial that Kimbella pulled out her clip ins. I think she wears pieces for fullness but you can tell she has healthy thick hair.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Dec 12, 2011)

I wanted to ask if anyone really looked at that list of celebrity users? Most of the women on there are thought to have 100% natural long hair but are using extensions and weaves according to this site. Check out the list which includes Teyanna Taylor, Angela Simmons, Cassie, Bree from America's Next top Model and LeToya Luckett to name a few.


----------

